# Password not recognized



## nevsdad (Jun 7, 2011)

This morning I tried unlocking my screen with my password that I have always used and I was unable to unlock screen. I ended up doing a factory reset and was able to get into my phone....

NOW i'm unable to add my Google account to my DX it says my username/password are incorrect? If I go to the browser and sign into my Google account it works fine.

Hopefully someone can help?

Thanks


----------

